
The “Why?” Behind the Rise of Privacy Tech - lourdesturrecha
https://medium.com/the-rise-of-privacy-tech/the-why-behind-the-rise-of-privacy-tech-2335f96a53be
======
Amicius
When I think of privacy technology I usually think of Signal or Wire or secure
messaging apps... the problem with these is that they run on Android or iOS
which have security issues themselves. I'm aware of PinePhone and Librem which
claim to be a lot more secure but I'm curious what the legal requirements are
for a phone to obtain FCC approval in the US when it comes to privacy. For
example, new phones MUST encode GPS information when making a 911 call -- this
has been a requirement since 1996. What other potentially privacy-invading
tech is required in a handset these days?

------
lourdesturrecha
The privacy tech community lacked an adequate place for founders, investors,
and experts to come together and share skills, expertise, networks, and
resources to fuel the rise of privacy innovation. To pile on, the multi-
disciplinary nature of privacy doesn’t facilitate harmony or understanding
across technologists, lawyers, entrepreneurs, press, and policy wonks. The
Rise of Privacy Tech bridges these tech-capital-expertise-communications-
policy gaps and makes that braintrust accessible to founders and investors.

